# March 4-11 Harborside at Atlantis, Paradise Island



## LMD (Feb 17, 2016)

One bedroom/one bath sleeps 4
Kitchenette
Washer/dryer
$700


----------



## snoope (Feb 17, 2016)

I assume you are limited to that date? We are looking for something later in the spring.


----------



## LMD (Feb 17, 2016)

*March 4-11*

Yes limited to that date, sorry! It is a fabulous place, we just returned from Harborside a few weeks ago and would go back in a heartbeat if we had the vacation time!!


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm so interested in this - but not sure if I can get my daughters passport renewed by then.  She is away at college - coming home that Friday.  Has anyone gone to the Ntl Passport agency & gotten it the same day?  The post office at her college won't process it - as they said she won't get it back in time.
The Ntl processing center is 4 hours away from her college & doesn't have weekend hours.  UGH.


----------



## LMD (Feb 18, 2016)

*No longer available*

No longer available


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 19, 2016)

Glad you got it rented.  Thanks for letting us know.  I can let go of a last ditch effort to get her passport renewed in time.  Please keep me in mind for future.


----------

